# My big boy Kanicky....



## dintony (Nov 8, 2007)

Picked him up yesterday.... I'm in love...he he.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 8, 2007)

Hes beautiful!
Can't imagine the slobber that comes outta those huge lips! :shock::lol:


----------



## Naxx (Nov 8, 2007)

NOOOO why wont someone save the barbie!!!! Ken will be heartbroken!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 8, 2007)

awww that dog is so cute!!! i wanna pull at those big lips like a old lady


----------



## scorps (Nov 9, 2007)

lol i love great danes


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 9, 2007)

hes awesome!!! how old?


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 9, 2007)

that face! who could not love it!
: )


----------



## slim6y (Nov 9, 2007)

Why do you keep a horse inside? That's just cruel 

Very awesome.. how old is he?

Actually, you probably could talk in hand spans for him couldn't you...

People who have great danes never ever complain about electricity bills... They have way bigger things to complain about...


----------



## Miss B (Nov 9, 2007)

He's awesome  Wouldn't want your dog food bill though! :lol:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats, Danes are my favourite animal, had 2 harlequins when i was a kid, and until a few years ago had a black dane. They are the most beautiful animal IMO. Can't wait to get another


----------



## dintony (Nov 9, 2007)

He is 5 months old and weighs 36kg.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 9, 2007)

Which breeder did you get him from? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 9, 2007)

dintony said:


> He is 5 months old and weighs 36kg.


Plenty of growing left! A friend of mine has a lovely fawn male who weighs 70 kg (owner = 65 kg). They are gorgeous dogs and the quantity of drool they can produce is truly impressive! It puts my sloppy rottie to shame.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new dog, could you tell us where you got him from? Or some breeders?


----------



## carinacat (Nov 9, 2007)

very very nice  we had a merle great dane until she passed away earlier this year


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 9, 2007)

He is a beauty


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 9, 2007)

One of our moderators had a Dane. 
My partner told me she wanted to get a grey hound, i tried to convince her into getting a great Dane but she insisted on a grey hound. he is the most gentle dog. He glides rather than walking. He is a nice colour, being black meant i liked him straight away.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 9, 2007)

What a beautiful dog, congrats


----------



## dintony (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone...


I got him from breeders in Mackay... 

Found them here >>> http://www.greatdane.com.au/site/index.cfm?pageName=find


----------

